# Belgian State Railway; circa 1914



## 28juni14 (Jul 4, 2018)

Need help painting goods wagons. (Known as box cars in USA.)
Can anyone advise colors used on Belgian rolling stock during this period ? Thank you


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I would start with an image search. Then search for books or museums . If you know what specific cars they had you can search by name. Also do a postcard search. I just saw a maroon gondola. Some steam engines were shown.


----------



## 28juni14 (Jul 4, 2018)

*Belgian State Railway*

Thank you, TMan. I've already exhausted all avenues on the subject and have decided to go with the German colours of RAL 3011; Braunrot.


----------

